# Will This Table Hold A 15g?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Low Ikea Table with support bars as seen in the picture, planning on putting a 15g long 24x12x12, should i get more of those support bars or if this table just is just crap all together?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't imagine that not being able to hold a 15g. I'd be more worried about it getting bumped into than anything else.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A properly constructed cardboard box can hold up a 15g - that is what it is  No joking, I think they are literally cardboard paper inside.

Unless you varnish it properly to seal the surface, water damage is the issue - not the strength. Other option is to buy a piece of vinyl to cover the top to keep it from any water contact. Once the cardboard got wet, the strength may be gone then ?


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had that table, it hold up to 100 lbs.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

One way to test is stand or sit on the table. 1-2 people depending on the weight of the people.

density(weight) of water is 8.34 pounds per gallon.

Just multiply by 15 (gallon) for your answer.

so 8.34 x 15 = 125.10 lbs

In conclusion you could try to get people to sit on the table total to 125 pounds or so. If it breaks then it won't hold a 15 gallon tank. Hope you get what I'm trying to say with the example haha


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

If you have not been to Sweden, IKEA is swedish for kindling.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i doubt i can get someone 125lbs to sit on that for 3months... i suppose the metal spokes underneath would help?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's how I tested mine for the 42 gallon. As long as it doesn't wobble or anything it should be good to go? And its been almost 2 years and still standing


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

gklaw has the right idea with water resistant/proof on the top. 
Put some books or similar items under the spokes for peace of mind, and you're good to go


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> gklaw has the right idea with water resistant/proof on the top.
> Put some books or similar items under the spokes for peace of mind, and you're good to go


Books under the spokes is the right idea - if you don't mind the books getting wet  The spokes between the shelves take the load from the top shelf to share that with the bottom shelf. Taking the load right to the floor gives 100 percent support.

You can pick up scrap woods at HomeDepot and other buidling supplies places if all you wants are little blocks.

With the block, to the floor, you would have no problem with 125. Only proviso: the cardboard sandwiched in between the two fibreboard skins do not get wet. Wet paper on the edge will not hold any wt. when wet.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got several items (yes I'm ashamed to say I own Ikea) from the Lack series & all have held up to aquariums over 20 gallons on them. Samantha & I do the test when we're at Ikea.... we look like fools with both of us sitting on desks, sideboards, coffee tables. We figure if said furniture item can hold both of us then it's strong enough as an aquarium stand.


----------

